# Show us your dress



## sweetcheeks85

I love looking at wedding dresses :happydance: 

Come on ladies show us ure dress either from your big day or show off a picture of the dress u are going to have :D


----------



## tmr1234

mine is this 1 i have fell in love with it
 



Attached Files:







!BlSyTRgBWk~$(KGrHqIH-CoEtqR-ZfQGBLbGBNqE)Q~~_35.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 75


----------



## Heidi

https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...yID=0fb8d3ca-5030-43bb-9e1b-90ffb001ae14&pg=0

This is the one i have ordered :cloud9:


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Thanx girls!! They are both beautiful dresses.

Heidi can I be cheeky and ask how much urs is costing? Its gorgeous!!

Keep them coming girls, Ive got my eye on this dress but I havent even tried any on yet :D
 



Attached Files:







240x360prodtemplate.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 54


----------



## Heidi

Thanks :thumbup: It was £875
That dress looks lovely!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this was my dress:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







22148_303840279517_654664517_3280007_4464210_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 92


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Gorgeous lindseyann :cloud9: U look so happy!!! x


----------



## MrsVenn

Dress was by Benjamin Roberts.
https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-291-1.jpg
https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/confetti.jpg
https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/shualli-1.jpg


----------



## MrsVenn

Sorry couldn't choose which one showed it off best..only my official photos do really.


----------



## Heidi

^^ thats stunning Mrsvenn!


----------



## MrsVenn

Heidi said:


> ^^ thats stunning Mrsvenn!

Thank you :winkwink:

I love how sparkly your choice is!


----------



## Heidi

Thanks hun, when i tried it on i couldn't top feeling the sparkly bits haha!


----------



## MrsVenn

Heidi said:


> Thanks hun, when i tried it on i couldn't top feeling the sparkly bits haha!

Lol!! I love shiny things so can relate :haha:


----------



## binxyboo

I am only 5ft tall, so wanted a dress without a train, but still wanted a 'princessy' dress.
I ended up with this one. I bought it from a prom dress shop for £325 and I loved it. :cloud9:
(sorry for the photo overload!!)

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625542_5808.jpg
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625552_8286.jpg
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625531_3228.jpg
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625803_4534.jpg
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625772_419.jpg


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Beautiful Binxyboo!!

Love ure flowers!! Were they real? x x


----------



## binxyboo

sweetcheeks85 said:


> Beautiful Binxyboo!!
> 
> Love ure flowers!! Were they real? x x

awww thank you.
No - The flowers were foam roses. Both hubby and I have bad hayfever, so felt fake flowers were the best for us. My colour scheme was black and ivory, so I had black feathers and diamantes to fit in with my scheme without looking to morbid.


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Im thinking of getting foam flowers too, can I ask where u got them from? x x


----------



## binxyboo

sweetcheeks85 said:


> Im thinking of getting foam flowers too, can I ask where u got them from? x x

I got them from Sarahs Flowers.
They have loads to choose from, but I got a bespoke package.
I just sent an email saying what I wanted, what colours, sizes etc, and she made them and sent them out.
I got My bouquet, bridesmaids bouquet, throwing bouquet, 7 buttonholes and 2 corsages for under £100

https://www.sarahsflowers.co.uk/?gclid=CJGpt8LDp6ACFYmB3godUUbBdQ


----------



## Kimboowee

binxyboo said:


> sweetcheeks85 said:
> 
> 
> Im thinking of getting foam flowers too, can I ask where u got them from? x x
> 
> I got them from Sarahs Flowers.
> They have loads to choose from, but I got a bespoke package.
> I just sent an email saying what I wanted, what colours, sizes etc, and she made them and sent them out.
> I got My bouquet, bridesmaids bouquet, throwing bouquet, 7 buttonholes and 2 corsages for under £100
> 
> https://www.sarahsflowers.co.uk/?gclid=CJGpt8LDp6ACFYmB3godUUbBdQClick to expand...

Ooo I was thinking about using them, they look lovely so that will be a defo now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Kimboowee said:


> binxyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetcheeks85 said:
> 
> 
> Im thinking of getting foam flowers too, can I ask where u got them from? x x
> 
> I got them from Sarahs Flowers.
> They have loads to choose from, but I got a bespoke package.
> I just sent an email saying what I wanted, what colours, sizes etc, and she made them and sent them out.
> I got My bouquet, bridesmaids bouquet, throwing bouquet, 7 buttonholes and 2 corsages for under £100
> 
> https://www.sarahsflowers.co.uk/?gclid=CJGpt8LDp6ACFYmB3godUUbBdQClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo I was thinking about using them, they look lovely so that will be a defo now!Click to expand...

i had foam flowers too:thumbup: i got mine from www.aislebeyour.com:happydance:


----------



## R&G2007

Here is my dress
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment[1].jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 66


----------



## tmr1234

Heidi said:


> https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...yID=0fb8d3ca-5030-43bb-9e1b-90ffb001ae14&pg=0
> 
> This is the one i have ordered :cloud9:

my sister got marred in that dress in oct it looked lovely


----------



## princess_bump

stunning dresses ladies :cloud9: my dress came in last week, ordered in september, but i've yet to show many people :blush:


----------



## lulu0504

i'm having an Amanda Wyatt dress which amanda is personalising herself. I am having a lace up back instead of zip and having some extra motifs on the straps etc. 

My dress is called 'winona'
Amanda wyatt

I only ordered it yesterday and our wedding is 11 weeks away but Amanda assures me it will be here before the 1st weekend of May.

I love looking at other people's dresses, they are all so beautiful!


----------



## sweetcheeks85

R&G2007 said:


> Here is my dress

Lovely!! Did u get married in the Anvill hall in Gretna?? Thats where im getting married!! x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Ive not really been in this section.... 

Heres my dress, Ordered it last weekend!! :yipee:

https://www.boutiqueful.com/prod_images_blowup/ML-4163.jpg


----------



## R&G2007

sweetcheeks85 said:


> R&G2007 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my dress
> 
> Lovely!! Did u get married in the Anvill hall in Gretna?? Thats where im getting married!! xClick to expand...


Thank you, Yes we did back in 2007, its such a beautiful venue and we had a reception in the Gables hotel round the corner.


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah I wanted to have my reception in the Gables too but they have went into admin seemlingly and the wedding bereau arent dealing with them at the moment!! x x


----------



## carbafe

Here is my dress https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs090.snc3/15765_213631531847_513146847_3255375_6642744_n.jpg

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs090.snc3/15765_213631126847_513146847_3255337_2454700_n.jpg

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs110.snc3/15765_213630781847_513146847_3255307_5663629_n.jpg

and since you all seem to be like me and love looking at wedding dresses/photos here are my two friends who I was bridesmaid for last year 

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs121.snc1/5215_119035101847_513146847_2475437_5682321_n.jpg

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs161.snc1/6012_644060226591_61012564_39297061_8303439_n.jpg

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs060.snc1/4539_85143746847_513146847_1943953_4398327_n.jpg

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs020.snc1/4539_85150851847_513146847_1944124_8383365_n.jpg


----------



## Happy

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Ive not really been in this section....
> 
> Heres my dress, Ordered it last weekend!! :yipee:
> 
> https://www.boutiqueful.com/prod_images_blowup/ML-4163.jpg

Beautiful, who designed it?


----------



## Torsie

Please excuse my awful hair and lack of make up in these photos.

This is my dress. It is Victoriana by Maggie Sottero. I fell head over heels with it the first time I tried it on last summer, and although I have it a year in advance I am SO happy with it.

https://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp74/Torsie24/Wedding/Dress-Front.jpg

https://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp74/Torsie24/Wedding/Dress-Back.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Lovely dresses ladies!!! 

Happy - Its Mori Lee


----------



## lulu0504

Torsie I ADORE victoriana but I'm too short to wear it! You look stunning in it


----------



## R&G2007

sweetcheeks85 said:


> Yeah I wanted to have my reception in the Gables too but they have went into admin seemlingly and the wedding bereau arent dealing with them at the moment!! x x

Oh no, thats such a shame :cry:

I'm loving everyine dresses, its is funny how so many of us have gone for a Maggie Sottero dress


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Lovely dresses ladies :hugs:


----------



## Freya

Ahhhhh, so many gorgeous dresses, yet to see one I dont like! Sorry for 'stalking' but as it's unlikely I'll get married anytime soon (my OH is a scarred for life divorcee) I LOVE LOVE LOVE to see others planning weddings!!

Will continue to lurk and get over excited at these lovely dresses!!


----------



## sapphire20

Torsie said:


> Please excuse my awful hair and lack of make up in these photos.
> 
> This is my dress. It is Victoriana by Maggie Sottero. I fell head over heels with it the first time I tried it on last summer, and although I have it a year in advance I am SO happy with it.
> 
> https://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp74/Torsie24/Wedding/Dress-Front.jpg
> 
> https://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp74/Torsie24/Wedding/Dress-Back.jpg

My sister had this dress its stunning!


----------



## Crailly

Here's a pic of my dress from the website - that is not me wearing the dress, lol.
 



Attached Files:







Wedding Dress - Mena's.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## kstan

Lovely dresses ladies - here's mine!
 



Attached Files:







lolita_large.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## R&G2007

kstan said:


> Lovely dresses ladies - here's mine!

ooooooooooooohhhhhh, Hollywood dreams, Very nice


----------



## kirst06

Heidi said:


> https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...yID=0fb8d3ca-5030-43bb-9e1b-90ffb001ae14&pg=0
> 
> This is the one i have ordered :cloud9:

ooo that is stunning hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aidensxmomma

Such beautiful dresses! 

https://www.davidsbridal.com/webapp...alogId=10051&storeId=10052&catentryId=6096798

here's the link to the dress I got. I plan on getting a colored sash for it to match our wedding colors.


----------



## LittleAurora

a thnik there is ap riob with that link i got a page for dog and cat worming products lol


----------



## princess_bump

LittleAurora said:


> a thnik there is ap riob with that link i got a page for dog and cat worming products lol

he he me too!

stunning dresses ladies :yipee: making me soooo excited!!


----------



## Pingu

This is mine, I have it in Pearl. I get to wear it on Saturday, soooo excited

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=A3231


----------



## Squidge

Pingu said:


> This is mine, I have it in Pearl. I get to wear it on Saturday, soooo excited
> 
> https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=A3231

That's the one i've been looking at. It's gorgeous!!! :cloud9: 

Best of luck for Saturday :hugs:


----------



## Pingu

Squidge said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> This is mine, I have it in Pearl. I get to wear it on Saturday, soooo excited
> 
> https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=A3231
> 
> That's the one i've been looking at. It's gorgeous!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Best of luck for Saturday :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. It is one of the first dresses I saw and fell in love with it :cloud9:


----------



## subaru555

This is a big secret!!! But I'm sharing it with you ladies as only my sister has seen me in this when we got it home!

We ended up moving our wedding to next year as we miraculously got pregnant after 6 years trying - we think it's down to all the wedding planning! Especially after deciding to blow a load of dosh on the dress and yep...baby makes an appearance in mums tum! :)

This is it just out the wrapper although my sisters camera phone is pretty rubbish when it was so dark with curtains shut.

Here goes:
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/kaylz_555/Image017.jpg
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/kaylz_555/Image014.jpg
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/kaylz_555/Image011.jpg

A tip for you girls search for people with your dress so you can see it with the works round about it i.e. flowers, suits, venues etc. I found someone on you and your wedding that had bought the same dress from the same shop although she had her wedding last year. Once I'd seen her pictures it made my ideas totally change of what I was having with it. Her's was standard and mine has been personalised so they are slightly different but it's the same shape.
Here's her two pictures she sent me:
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/kaylz_555/IMG_0621.jpg
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/kaylz_555/IMG_0603.jpg

Good luck girls!! Your dresses are beautiful!!


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Wow Subaru thats a dress and a half!!! Its gorgeous!!!! x


----------



## dizzyspells

Here is my dress,only the pic from web though!!



Need to sort the pre-baby arm wobble out before I wear it in September!:blush:


----------



## Heidi

dizzyspells said:


> Here is my dress,only the pic from web though!!
> 
> View attachment 69914
> 
> 
> Need to sort the pre-baby arm wobble out before I wear it in September!:blush:

Thats Gorgeous!


----------



## Kimboowee

Gorgeous dresses! Can't wait to go pick mine!


----------



## lesleyann

great dresses i was ment to get married June 6th 2009 but of course Lo was due in may lol not sure when ill be getting married now but i picke dup my dress dress June 2009 its now just sat its its Bag doign nothing, and it dont fit any more Grrr.. I will get a picture next time im over at the house i store it so the Oh dont see it lol Would get a stock photo but the makers would not allow photos when i first tried one on and they do not sell online :dohh:

£1,495 sat in a bag in a wardrobe :dohh:


----------



## Savannah1

Lush!


----------



## welshwarriors

Here's my dress....I love it so much. I wish I could wear it every day. lol

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb44/squaddievamp/Wedding/56035.jpg
https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb44/squaddievamp/Wedding/56035_1.jpg

And this was me in the dress with hubby. 
https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb44/squaddievamp/Wedding/ANNA___R41.jpg


----------



## sweetcheeks85

U looked lovely welshwarrior x x


----------



## welshwarriors

Thanks hun. x


----------



## EstelSeren

I can only give you photos after I get married as I'm having my dress made for me! I go for my final fitting on Friday and then get married the Wednesday following so not really much time for photos in between and I'd want to post wedding photos anyway!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Vici

Wow, some beautiful dresses girls. Heres mine - you can't see it on here but it has a long train with crystals all the way down. I wanted halterneck as i have big boobies and didn't want straps or to be hoicking up a strapless all day :)

https://img4013.photobox.co.uk/32926331a143ecc17b462c761e284618883f210eb34c850d33eea6f0be3edd1d4a1479f7.jpg


----------



## princess_bump

oh vici that is stunning :cloud9:


----------



## Vici

Thanks hun, my second hand bargain ;)


----------



## Vici

O, and I just realised our weddings are only 2 days apart :D


----------



## CassieS

Here's mine! I love it so much! Can't wait for it to come in so I can go visit it again, haha. The pics really don't do it any justice unfortunately.

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress...eywordType=any&page=0&pageSize=15&style=S5261

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/luv2shop8503/Wedding/WeddingPics020.jpg

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/luv2shop8503/Wedding/WeddingPics056.jpg


----------



## Heidi

^^ thats beautiful Cassie!


----------



## princess_bump

stunning cassie :cloud9:



Vici said:


> O, and I just realised our weddings are only 2 days apart :D

oh wow! sooooo exciting isn't it! :yipee: i adore your gown, and i love the halter neck! i never tried any of that style on, i bet it looks stunning :D


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Gorgeous Cassie!!

Keep em coming girls :)


----------



## honeybee2

This is my dress, it is a bit expensive at £1000 seeing as we only have £5500 budget- but its a once in a life time thing I suppose!!! Im wearing a cathedral length one layered veil with it :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Chloe.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## anita123

just wanted to day all your dresses are gorgeous girls!! :)


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Gorgeous dress honeybee x x


----------



## Heidi

honeybee2 said:


> This is my dress, it is a bit expensive at £1000 seeing as we only have £5500 budget- but its a once in a life time thing I suppose!!! Im wearing a cathedral length one layered veil with it :flower:

Very elegant, i love the detail on the top part :thumbup:


----------



## lottie_2007

This was my dress in Dec 2008 it was by Pronovias, i had a lace bolero for church and a cathederal length veil! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







n801970314_5881316_9642[1].jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 13









jo wedding.JPG
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## princess_bump

lottie you look stunning :cloud9:


----------



## lottie_2007

Aww thank you, seems such a long time ago now x


----------



## honeybee2

Heidi said:


> honeybee2 said:
> 
> 
> This is my dress, it is a bit expensive at £1000 seeing as we only have £5500 budget- but its a once in a life time thing I suppose!!! Im wearing a cathedral length one layered veil with it :flower:
> 
> Very elegant, i love the detail on the top part :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks hun- its swarovski crystal on the top- probs why it cost the earth haha- im getting married in caerleon which is an old roman fortress and because im a history student in the uni in caerleon, I thought Id do a roman theme for my dress. :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

lottie you look gorgeous!


----------



## AngelzTears

This is my dress, it's kinda different.. :blush:

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/P106084002.jpg

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a277/BlueMoonCafe/Photos/DSC_02612crop.jpg
lol :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Unusual but gorgeous! Wheres it from? xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Heidi said:


> https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...yID=0fb8d3ca-5030-43bb-9e1b-90ffb001ae14&pg=0
> 
> This is the one i have ordered :cloud9:

That is the same dress I had on my wedding day :happydance: Here are a couple of my favourite pictures....

Lacing up my dresss - it isn't the most flatte5ring picture but I love it!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v373/80/48/510491490/n510491490_1468098_7044.jpg

Trying not to cry whilst walking down the aisle with my dad

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v373/80/48/510491490/n510491490_1468109_685.jpg

Signing the Register 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v347/80/48/510491490/n510491490_1410210_6904.jpg

Later on in the night

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v373/80/48/510491490/n510491490_1467528_76.jpg

I loved my dress :cry:


----------



## Heidi

SmileyShazza said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...yID=0fb8d3ca-5030-43bb-9e1b-90ffb001ae14&pg=0
> 
> This is the one i have ordered :cloud9:
> 
> That is the same dress I had on my wedding day :happydance: Here are a couple of my favourite pictures....
> 
> Lacing up my dresss - it isn't the most flatte5ring picture but I love it!
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v373/80/48/510491490/n510491490_1468098_7044.jpg
> 
> Trying not to cry whilst walking down the aisle with my dad
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v373/80/48/510491490/n510491490_1468109_685.jpg
> 
> Signing the Register
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v347/80/48/510491490/n510491490_1410210_6904.jpg
> 
> Later on in the night
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v373/80/48/510491490/n510491490_1467528_76.jpg
> 
> I loved my dress :cry:Click to expand...

Wow!!! yup that's the one you look amazing in it!!!!
I cant wait to wear mine, only have to wait till next month :)


----------



## AngelzTears

booflebump said:


> Unusual but gorgeous! Wheres it from? xxx

I actually got mine from a 2nd hand shop as my parents refused to have anything to do with paying for the wedding. My Hubby and I saw it and loved it, then he bought it for me. So much for the groom not seeing the dress! :laugh2: And yeah it's really different, I don't think some of the old ladies in my church liked it too much, but I cried when I put it on so I knew it was the one! :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Here is the dress I had! I can't believe it was over 8 months ago I wore it! I am still in love with it. Official pics are too big so here are some snapshots!

I'm meant to be in bed now but I got carried away lookin at your gorgeous dresses! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







6290_248368755331_544100331_8058686_3549199_n.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 16









6290_248368845331_544100331_8058699_3262820_n.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10









CIMG4905.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Another pronovias bride here too!

My wedding back in September. I LOVE my dress so much, I miss it now it's in its box!

https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/wedding/23.jpg


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lovely dress, I love the purple colour too! Stunnin!


----------



## hopeandpray

prgirl_cesca said:


> Another pronovias bride here too!
> 
> My wedding back in September. I LOVE my dress so much, I miss it now it's in its box!
> 
> https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/wedding/23.jpg

i love your dress! what brand is it?


----------



## lrose321

I'm hoping (fingers crossed!) to get this dress. It's a Claire Pettibone dress, who is my favorite designer. She has gorgeous dress. Only downside is that they are expensive! So I'm trying to buy it used to make it cheaper and wont break by budget. I'm just waiting on the seller to give me an answer.
 



Attached Files:







leslie_l.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8









leslie_lb.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## clairebear

dizzyspells said:


> Here is my dress,only the pic from web though!!
> 
> View attachment 69914
> 
> 
> Need to sort the pre-baby arm wobble out before I wear it in September!:blush:

 that was my dress! :D x x its a phill collins isnt it?

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm21/clairebear109/IMG_2676.jpg
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm21/clairebear109/n752980919_352322_5064.jpg


----------



## jubilee

I love looking at wedding dresses!

I was very naughty and had 2!

day dress:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v168/85/114/531946956/n531946956_568659_7821.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v121/85/114/531946956/n531946956_308740_2697.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v172/85/114/531946956/n531946956_568663_4803.jpg

evening dress:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v168/85/114/531946956/n531946956_568646_680.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v168/85/114/531946956/n531946956_568648_1165.jpg

ahh...takes me back!


----------



## jubilee

prgirl_cesca said:


> Another pronovias bride here too!
> 
> My wedding back in September. I LOVE my dress so much, I miss it now it's in its box!
> 
> https://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g276/cescafran1984/wedding/23.jpg

beautiful dress & photo!


----------



## jubilee

Torsie said:


> Please excuse my awful hair and lack of make up in these photos.
> 
> This is my dress. It is Victoriana by Maggie Sottero. I fell head over heels with it the first time I tried it on last summer, and although I have it a year in advance I am SO happy with it.
> 
> https://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp74/Torsie24/Wedding/Dress-Front.jpg
> 
> https://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp74/Torsie24/Wedding/Dress-Back.jpg

'mouth drops open' stunning!


----------



## PreggyEggy

Awww, I love looking at this thread! It reminds me of all the fun I had looking for my dress, hehe. I got married last June.

Here's a few pics of my dress. My only regret is I didn't get nicer pics focusing on my dress!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/SapphireMusings/wedding.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/SapphireMusings/dress.jpg

Sorry they're a little fuzzy, I pulled them off facebook cause the big ones are on my husband's computer. It's a Christina Rossi dress.


----------

